# Post YouTube Videos



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

Please do it, *I'M SO EXCITED*

[video=youtube;4aneTc2kbNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aneTc2kbNg[/video]
[video=youtube;2DiEBHCSmKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DiEBHCSmKg[/video]
[video=youtube;ChhYOO1s-nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChhYOO1s-nY[/video]
[video=youtube;-DNOa_I0wVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DNOa_I0wVQ[/video]
[video=youtube;PQICkrOoy1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQICkrOoy1g[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

let me give u a tour of my home 


[yt]2b3EQHKOpzU[/yt]

lol just hangin watching amines 



lets check out what i got in my fridge

[yt]ZHpiPbua_-U[/yt]

fresssssssssh

whats on tv?

[yt]NFD1rC9Pm7g[/yt]

wanna watch a movie??

[yt]rwSYBMLTbWY[/yt]

taht was pretty good but im bored lets go to the mall

[yt]jYHfEw48HYo[/yt]

im kinda tired i hope u dont mind if i post on some forums

[yt]ch1gCWC5kmo[/yt]

almost time for us 2 say goodbye but before u leave lets blast some choons

[yt]TXb6bjCCtuY[/yt]

i just upgraded my stereo

[yt]D3Qz7ksl63Y[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to discussï»¿ feminism and it's relation to anime. You see, when TEHHHH TEHHHHHHHH EH EH EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

[video=youtube;CAAaLGDPSKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAAaLGDPSKY[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Hi, I'd like to discussï»¿ feminism and it's relation to anime. You see, when TEHHHH TEHHHHHHHH EH EH EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> [video=youtube;CAAaLGDPSKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAAaLGDPSKY[/video]



you sound pretty mad for someone who only watched _zizek!_ partway through

[yt]AwTJXHNP0bg[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> you sound pretty mad for someone who only watched _zizek!_ partway through
> 
> [yt]AwTJXHNP0bg[/yt]



ha ha ha ha 

[video=youtube;blpe_sGnnP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blpe_sGnnP4[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> ha ha ha ha
> 
> [video=youtube;blpe_sGnnP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blpe_sGnnP4[/video]



NO


i dont want dat

[yt]25jiALaWG34[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> NO
> 
> 
> i dont want dat
> ...



[video=youtube;dISKvZetkQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dISKvZetkQI[/video]

but enough of that 

[video=youtube;azV5bC2br-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azV5bC2br-Q[/video]
[video=youtube;TkLkB_Zo4Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkLkB_Zo4Ig[/video]
[video=youtube;H8rHarp1GEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8rHarp1GEE[/video]
[video=youtube;41oLQ9b1TfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41oLQ9b1TfQ[/video]

you should get a mac, man.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

i got a macbook PRO



[yt]s-wDjVnUFIU[/yt]

who wants ice cream


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

I want energy

[video=youtube;Wcz_9c1IbB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcz_9c1IbB8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]-UPlqbBGu7k[/yt]

i got trunk junk to spare

[yt]L0DYv9nwDXU[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;yDWVDX98p5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDWVDX98p5I[/video]

[video=youtube;wDjIsceTHfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDjIsceTHfs[/video]

cat planet


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

feel free to post videos you sniveling lurker fucks


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;iMNvL9HVB-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMNvL9HVB-A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

yfw I'm not posting any homestuck videos

This series was brilliant for creating an actual plot for Quake 3 Arena. Especially since they seem to fit with the stories of Doom and Quake 2.
The only flaws are the partially unprofessional animation (which actually gets way better after the first few episodes) and the generic "HURR MANLY MARINE MAN" voice acting.

[video=youtube;cCg6LUoyisM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCg6LUoyisM&amp;list=FLR4-ugzy81hA&amp;index=14[/video]


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;pYKmTtnHIwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYKmTtnHIwY[/video]
[/shameless advertising]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]pcZL6hHoAzo[/yt]

Best show soon to be on television.


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;-sGN7VPQTC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGN7VPQTC4&amp;nofeather=True[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 5, 2011)

aeiou 
[video=youtube;Hv6RbEOlqRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Aha, oh man. I need to play that again. It's like a safer version of coke. If only it didn't lag so much on my pc, and if only I had the lack of self respect to get a gaming computer.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 6, 2011)

`*~rms~*`

[video=youtube;D3Qz7ksl63Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Qz7ksl63Y[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 6, 2011)

OSS 117

[video=youtube;nnQ-f_FgPcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnQ-f_FgPcw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

Eh, might as well get it off my chest. Dat Dave and British Kanaya.

[video=youtube;1vMirhP3QRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vMirhP3QRg[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;Sv5iEK-IEzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 7, 2011)

*lurkers post

*[video=youtube;bk2WcM65RMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk2WcM65RMI[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;_lNEQAXX43g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lNEQAXX43g[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;gGXdXcpNsv4]http://youtu.be/gGXdXcpNsv4[/video]
[video=youtube_share;JTD1QW3SM60]http://youtu.be/JTD1QW3SM60[/video]
[video=youtube_share;h9pFPOI8ecw]http://youtu.be/h9pFPOI8ecw[/video]
[video=youtube_share;-ewq73ADlEg]http://youtu.be/-ewq73ADlEg[/video]
[video=youtube_share;_5YuvP-KQUs]http://youtu.be/_5YuvP-KQUs[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Imq0WrokCgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imq0WrokCgQ[/video]
[video=youtube;FMp-Icv1Ygg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMp-Icv1Ygg[/video]
[video=youtube;DIIw8ZTPJio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIIw8ZTPJio[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;tQMGkeV5qIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQMGkeV5qIE[/video]
[video=youtube;fgqIZBhRrRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgqIZBhRrRY[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

[yt]VCu-NUMrsj0[/yt]


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;ntP47ETF904]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntP47ETF904[/video]
[video=youtube;aOkbXeIKKgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOkbXeIKKgY[/video]
[video]http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/your-drink-is-ready-fcn-2011-part-4-of-6-5466407[/video]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PruQEfZ5q0o&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;kKrtbUinWOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrtbUinWOU[/video]
Oo, I love birds!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

[yt]FdAZr78bRjU[/yt]


----------

